# repaso de hilos



## pumperitha

Hola, estoy traduciendo un reporte y hay cosas que no sé, pero ya que es un reporte y el cliente solo tiene que rellenar no tengo mas contexto. Obviamente se de que se trata, es de mecánica especialmente de camiones. 

"Cantidad inserto o repaso de hilos"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maria_bach

Hola, ¿podría ser "to regroove a thread"?
Un saludo
María


----------



## pumperitha

Podría ser..., pero no estoy segura y ¿no existirá otra palabra para expresar lo mismo?


----------



## saturne

Falta contexto pero si se refiere a la rosca de tuercas y tornillos y corriendo el riesgo de que me equivoque yo diría "Re-thread bolt damages" or nut damages" o algo parecido.
Entiendo que re-thread es repasar las roscas y por lo tanto los hilos de las roscas.


----------



## maria_bach

Sí, podría ser re-thread.


----------



## pumperitha

¿Habían escuchado el término "retap"?
Tap es el "macho" la herramienta con la cual se hacen los hilos de un perno o la rosca como se dice en algunos países. En un diccionario automotriz que encontré, dice que "retap" es rectificar las roscas con la terraja y la terraja es el macho. Ahora tengo un problema con la palabra si "tap" es el macho y es un sustantivo, "retap" es rectificar, en una instrucción como pondrían "repaso de hilos del espárrago" Retapping stud threads? 
Les dejo esa inquietud


----------



## maria_bach

pumperitha said:


> ¿Habían escuchado el término "retap"?
> Tap es el "macho" la herramienta con la cual se hacen los hilos de un perno o la rosca como se dice en algunos países. En un diccionario automotriz que encontré, dice que "retap" es rectificar las roscas con la terraja y la terraja es el macho. Ahora tengo un problema con la palabra si "tap" es el macho y es un sustantivo, "retap" es rectificar, en una instrucción como pondrían "repaso de hilos del espárrago" Retapping stud threads?
> Les dejo esa inquietud



Yo no lo había oído, pero no suena mal.
En cualquier caso tanto si eliges re-tapping (yo pondría el guión) como re-threading, la frase sería:
"re-tapping of the stud threads" (repaso de los hilos del espárrago) o bien
"re-tap the stud threads" (repasar los hilos del espárrago, si lo pones como instrucción).
Un saludo
María


----------



## pumperitha

¡Muchas gracias, ahora tenemos un concepto nuevo!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Creo que el término correcto para _repaso de hilos_ (_repaso de filetes de rosca_ le diría yo, en argentino) es *thread chasing*.

Lo de _inserto _(que  creo debería estar en plural) creería que se refiere a los insertos que  se colocan para reparar/formar un agujero roscado hembra, en cuyo caso lo  traduciría como *threaded insert(s)*.



pumperitha said:


> Tap es el "macho" la herramienta con la cual se hacen los hilos de un perno o la rosca como se dice en algunos países. En un diccionario automotriz que encontré, dice que "retap" es rectificar las roscas con la terraja y la terraja es el macho. Ahora tengo un problema con la palabra si "tap" es el macho y es un sustantivo, "retap" es rectificar, en una instrucción como pondrían "repaso de hilos del espárrago" Retapping stud threads?



Sólo como para clarificar la terminología:* tap* es el _macho_, que produce una rosca hembra (como una tuerca)
*Die* es la _terraja_, que produce una rosca macho, como un tornillo o espárrago o bulón.


----------



## rodelu2

Hakuna Matata said:


> Creo que el término correcto para _repaso de hilos_ (_repaso de filetes de rosca_ le diría yo, en argentino) es *thread chasing*.
> 
> Lo de _inserto _(que  creo debería estar en plural) creería que se refiere a los insertos que  se colocan para reparar/formar un agujero roscado hembra, en cuyo caso lo  traduciría como *threaded insert(s)*.
> Sólo como para clarificar la terminología:* tap* es el _macho_, que produce una rosca hembra (como una tuerca)
> *Die* es la _terraja_, que produce una rosca macho, como un tornillo o espárrago o bulón.



Thread chasing (por lo menos en USA) es un método antiguo de cortar  roscas macho a partir de cero, mediante una herramienta (thread chaser) que parece un  peine y se "arrima" con cautela a la barra redonda que gira en el torno y  si uno tiene la destreza, conta la rosca deseada. Hay un "peine" para  cada paso de rosca (número de hilos). 
Para repasar una rosca macho  abollada se recurre a "thread files" similares a una lima cuadrada, con  un total de ocho pases diferentes en cada herramienta, y se aplica una y otra vez la  cara con el pase adecuado a la rosca deformada, como si  fuera una lima. 
Como dice Hakuna Matata, es muy posible que se refiera a threaded inserts porque "repasar" una rosca es una pobre solución que resulta en una rosca debilitada.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hola Rodelu2, yo lo he visto como un método para "repasar" las roscas ya hechas (especialmente en roscas_ hembras_) para liberarlas de óxido, pintura, residuos, etc, y en general es el método preferido para "repasarlas" sin pasar un macho común (un *tap*) por el potencial debilitamiento al retirar material extra de la rosca ya hecha. Tal cual lo describes, el chaser es una especie de peine.


----------

